# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Sonntag/Montag 20./21. Juli: Forentreff auf dem Säntis, 2501 m

## Hvielemi

*"Im Banne des Altmaa"**

*Achtung  die nachfolgenden Angaben treffen nicht mehr zu. Die neuen Daten sind hier zu finden.

Forentreff der 'Alten Männer',* *mit Partnerinnen* (oder auch ohne)* 
auf dem Säntis (2501m) am Wochenende 19./20 Juli 2014


Samstag:* Säntiswanderung (Kartenlink), ab Schwägalp, ca. 3.5 Stunden. 
Anschliessendes Essen und Zusammensein im Berggasthaus 'Alter Säntis', 
samt Übernachtung auf 2'500m. 

Wer nicht raufkraxeln will oder leider nicht mehr kann/darf, nimmt die Schwebebahn
und geniesst den Spaziergang über den Gipfel mit dem gigantischen 6-Länder-Blick. 
(Alle Treppen mit Geländer; das Berggasthaus ist auch treppenfrei zu erreichen).

Hinweis für Wanderer: 
Anstelle der letzten steilen 250 Höhenmeter ist auch eine Teilstrecke 
mit der Bahn möglich, je nach Schneelage, Wetter, Mut und Müdigkeit.

*Sonntag:* Sonnenaufgang 05:28, Frühstücksbuffet;
Und für die Unentwegten den Süd-Abstieg ins Toggenburg, ca. 4 Stunden.

*Treffpunkt:* 
Samstag, 19. Juli, 11:45 auf der Schwägalp, gegenüber Talstation.
Für Bahnreisende Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Bahnhof Urnäsch, an 11.14

*Ausrüstung:* 
*Alle:* Windjacke, Mütze, Handschuhe, Sonnenbrille.
*Wanderer:* Bergschuhe, min 0.5l Getränk, etwas Proviant.
(Zwischenmahlzeit möglich im Berggasthaus Tierwies.)
*Schwebebahnfahrer:* Leichte Wanderschuhe

*Altersgrenze:*
Leider kennt auch der Prostatakrebs keine Altersgrenze, daher Keine.

*Anreiseinformationen: Link*

*Anmeldung:*
per PN an 'Hvielemi' oder email: ionikh(at)gmx.net

*Kontakt:* 
oo41 79 4o1 o7 21


*Let the good times roll!
*Hvielemi / Konrad



*Das Motto hatte Carlos vorgeschlagen: 
Altmaa (Altmann, Altus Mons): 
Prominenter, aber schwer erreichbarer Nachbargipfel des Säntis.
Nach drei missratenen Versuchen hab ich's aufgegeben ...

----------


## LowRoad

Konrad,
SUPER und Dank für die Organisiation! Wir (Herr und Frau LowRoad) werden versuchen dabei zu sein.

Eine Frage noch: wie kommen die "Unentwegten" denn am Sonntag von Toggenburg zur Schwägalp zurück?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Also doch Konrad (Hvielemi)

denke das ich mit Frau (Freundin) dabei sein werde, weiters über PN an Dich Konrad.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

meine Frau ist noch nicht informiert. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass ich sie von meiner ehrlichen Absicht, irgendwie dabei  sein zu wollen, noch überzeugen kann.  Die Anreise habe ich schon für den 18.7.2014 vorgesehen, weil ich der Bahn in Deutschland und in der Schweiz auch etwas zukommen lassen möchte, und wir auch sonst den Termin am 19.7.2014 um 11.45 Uhr nicht einhalten könnten.

*"Manchmal ist es besser, zum alten Eisen zu gehören als zum neuen Blech"*
( Egon Eiermann)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Willkommen Andi, Helmut, Harald und Partnerinnen sowie weitere Teilnehmer!

Nun hab ich ein Problem:
Letzte Woche wären noch Zimmer zu haben gewesen, nun ist das Berggasthaus ausgebucht!
Zu haben ist noch "Matratzenlager":

*ODER:
Wir verschieben das auf Sonntag/Montag 20./21. Juli*
Da sind noch Zimmer zu haben, wie eben in einem Berggasthaus, einfach, aber sauber:

Bitte um rasche Rückmeldung, ob Massenlager oder Verschiebung.
So sorry!




> Eine Frage noch: wie kommen die "Unentwegten" denn am Sonntag von Toggenburg zur Schwägalp zurück?


Irgendjemand unter den per Schwebebahn zu Tale Gleitenden wird so freundlich sein, mit einem (meinem?) Auto um den Säntis herumzufahren und die Unentwegten abzuholen. Auch im Toggenburg lässt sich trefflich spazieren!

Das organisieren wir beim Frühstück auf dem Berg, wenn jeder seinen Muskelkater vom Vortag beurteilen kann.
Sonst gibt es Taxi und das Postauto.

Let the good times kraxel!
Hvielemi / Konrad


@Harald:
Mannheim ab  07:36  oder  11:23
via Zürich / Gossau / Urnäsch
Schwägalp an  13:12  oder  17:12
Andere Verbindungen mit 5 oder 6 mal Umsteigen!
Das Hotel auf der Schwägalp ist 'grenzwertig', wird daneben neu gebaut. 

Ihr könnt auch später kommen als 11:45, da Ihr ja mit
der Schwebebahn rauffährt. 
Die Wandergruppe kommt eh später oben an!

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Zu haben ist noch "Matratzenlager":
> Irgendjemand unter den per Schwebebahn zu Tale Gleitenden wird so freundlich sein, mit einem (meinem?) Auto um den Säntis herumzufahren und die Unentwegten abzuholen. Auch im Toggenburg lässt sich trefflich spazieren!


Also Konrad,

Matratzenlager ist für mich kein Problem, bin ja noch ein "junger" Mann.

Weiter stellt es für mich kein Problem dar, irgendwelche "Unentwegten" mit meinem Auto (komme mit dem PKW, da der Säntis quasi vor meiner Haustüre ist.) um den Säntis zu fahren, wie auch immer, oder vom Bahnhof etc. abzuholen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo lieber Konrad,

um einmal deine krumme Nase aus der Nähe zu betrachten, würden wir gerne an diesen Treff teilnehmen.
Da wir ja nun keine Bergsteiger sind, ziehen wir es vor, mit einem passenden mobilen Gerät an die Spitze des Berges zu kommen. Mit dem Boot schaffen wir es nicht, da die Schleusen fehlen *g*.
Wir sind für das Verschieben, weil wir ein einigermaßen gutes 2-Bett Zimmer vorziehen.
Wir schlafen zwar auch auf einem Boot und im Campingwagen, aber dann mit allem Komfort.

Gruss 
Hartmut & Brigitte
________________________________
There is NOTHING--absolutly nothing--half so much worth doing as simply messing about
(Kenneth Grahame, The Wind in the Willows)

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Ohhhh, dass ist aber eine Ueberraschung,

der Unsterbliche möchte in Tat mal Bergluft schnuppern...zieht allerdings ein komfortables 2-Bettzimmer vor. Was den Komfort betrifft Hartmut, so könnte ich meine WMF-Reisekaffeemaschine mitbringen und diese im Matratzenlager, Stockbett, positionieren. Reiseteekocher kann ich Dir auch noch anbieten...
was benötigst Du sonst noch...?

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Konrad
natürlich würde ich aller Voraussicht nach gerne mit meiner Frau bei diesem Treffen auf dem Säntis dabei sein.
Eine Termin-Verschiebung auf Sonntag/Montag würde ich sogar sehr begrüßen und zwar aus mehreren Gründen.
Die Anreise mit dem Auto von München wäre am Sonntag früh sicher angenehmer als im Urlaubsverkehr am Samstag und dies trifft ja evt auch andere Teilnehmer.
Die Übernachtung im Matratzenlager wäre für uns jetzt nicht so toll. (Nachts öfter raus unsw.)
Stelle mir auch vor, dass am Sonntagabend weniger Trubel auf der Hütte herscht als am Samstag.
Dies ist natürlich jetzt nur meine Meinung und sollte auch nicht allein maßgebend sein.
Jedenfalls lieber Konrad hast Du schon mal sehr gute Vorarbeit geleistet und es würde mich freuen, wenn es irgendwie klappen könnte.
Viele Grüße, Carlos

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

*




 Zitat von Hvielemi

@Harald:
 Mannheim ab  07:36  oder  11:23
 via Zürich / Gossau / Urnäsch
 Schwägalp an  13:12  oder  17:12
 Andere Verbindungen mit 5 oder 6 mal Umsteigen!
 Das Hotel auf der Schwägalp ist 'grenzwertig', wird daneben neu gebaut. 

 Ihr könnt auch später kommen als 11:45, da Ihr ja mit
 der Schwebebahn rauffährt. 
 Die Wandergruppe kommt eh später oben an!


*Hier der Fahrplan 2014:

21. Oktober 2013 bis 19. Januar 2014 *
Montag - Sonntag
08.30 - 17.00 Uhr

8. Februar bis 23. Mai 2014
Montag - Freitag
Samstag, Sonntag
08.30 - 17.00 Uhr
08.00 - 17.00 Uhr

24. Mai bis 19. Oktober 2014
Montag  Freitag
Samstag, Sonntag
07.30  18.00 Uhr
07.30  18.30 Uhr

20. Oktober bis 31. Dezember 2014
Montag - Sonntag
08.30 - 17.00 Uhr



Fahrten alle 30 Minuten, bei Bedarf ZwischenfahrtenHalt bei Stütze 2: Nur zur vollen und halben Stunde*Letzte Bergfahrt: Eine halbe Stunde vor Fahrplanende*
Dann langt uns die letzte Abfahrt um 18.00 Uhr am Sonntag, um rechtzeitig zum Abendessen in fröhlicher Runde mit am Tisch zu sitzen. Wir freuen uns auf gut gelaunte Wanderer und Schwebebahnfahrer.

*"Ein Mann mit weißem Haar ist wie ein Haus mit Schnee auf dem Dach. Es beweist noch lange nicht, dass im Herd kein Feuer brennt"*
(Maurice Chevalier)

Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vor allem die vielen "Eberwurz-Kreuzkraut-Blumen" in ungewohnter Vielfalt habe ich sonst fast nie in den Alpen gefunden. Hast Du vielleicht welche mitgebracht (Foto) ?


Lieber Carlos
Die von Euch bestimmte Blume hast Du mir zugesandt, zur Abbildung hier im Forum.

Auch ich hab eine enge Verwandte dieser Blume schonmal gezeigt:

Eberwurze sind beide nicht, sondern Gämswurz.
Der meine, vom Tsanflauron-Plateau, ist der 'Grossblütige Gämswurz',_ Doronicum Grandiflorum_,
aber den Euren hab ich nicht enger bestimmen können, denn die Blätter sind stärker gezackt als jene des ähnlichen 'Österreichischen G.', _D. Austriacum_.

Botaniker würden aufseufzen und beide unter DYC abhandeln, _Damned Yellow Composites_, denn in der Tat ist die Vielfalt der gelben Korbblütler nur mit einem umfangreichen Bestimmungswerk auseinanderzuhalten. 
Ich begnügte mich aber bisher mit "Pareys Bergblumenbuch" und seit der Säntistour auch mit dem Gastgeschenk, dem "GU-Naturführer Alpenblumen":
 Nochmals vielen lieben Danke an Brigitte & Hartmut!

 Beide zeigen die Gämswurz-Variante mit den stark gezackten Blättern nicht, führen aber unter 'Eberwurz', _Carlina_, allerlei Disteln, insbesondere _C._ _Acaulis_, die 'Silber- oder Eberdistel'

Die Lösung: 
Gämswurz und Disteln sind beide Korbblütler, die in der Systematik direkt hintereinander geführt werden. Habt ihr Euch bei der Bildlegende im Bestimmungsbuch um eine Zeile getäuscht?

Grossblütigen Gämswurz haben wir übrigens auch zusammen am Säntisgipfel gesehen!
Der mag Karst und rauhes Klima.

Let the good times kraxel!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Noch einmal zu dem schönen Blumenbild von Carlos und Hilde:

Es liess mir keine Ruhe.

Die gelborange Blume, die ich in den Zentralalpen nie gesehen hab, in den
Ostalpen hingegen schon, ist weder ein Eberwurz, noch ein Gämswurz,
sondern gehört, wie von Carlos erwähnt, den Kreuzkräutern an, gemäss
Parey's Bergblumenbuch "eine schwierige Gruppe mit vielen Arten und Formen",
also doch DYC  :L&auml;cheln: 

Da gibt es z.B. das Gämswurz-Kreuzkraut, aber das sieht, nomen est Omen,
wieder mehr wie mein Gämswurz aus, vor allem das Blatt. Diese gefiederten
Blätter weist aber das Fels-Kreuzkraut auf,_ Senecio squalidus_ oder _S. rupestris.
_
Guck: http://www.flogaus-faust.de/e/senerupe.htm

Aber da stimmt die Blütenfarbe wieder nicht.

Hier eine Bildauswahl, nicht von mir, zu _Senecio:
_
http://www.picsearch.de/index.cgi?start=23&q=Senecio

Ich bin müde und geh ins Bett und träum von gelben Korbblütlern.

 Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Konrad,
wollte Dich natürlich nicht in Verlegenheit bringen mit dieser, zugegeben etwas ausgefallenen Bergblume (#110)
Der Name Mt. Buffalora hat diese Reaktion ausgelösst und in Errinnerung an damals fiel mir wieder ein, wie schwierig es war diese Blume in der Literatur zu finden.
Ein Anf. der 80ger Jahre erschienenes umfangreiches Buch "Faszinierende Welt der Alpenblumen"  (über 300 Seiten in DIN A4) von  Edeltraud und Othmar Danesch brachte mich weiter und es ist da unter diesem Namen Eberwurz-Kreuzkraut gelistet mit Bild und Text. Habe das abfotografiert und Dir zugesandt. 
Aber meine Frage, ob Du diese bei der Tour auf den Mt. Buffalore auch gesehen hast, warte ich noch auf Antwort. 
Lieber Konrad, es freut mich sehr dass Du in dieser Phase jetzt immer wieder mal Zeit für die schönen Bergblumen findest.
Wir Beide wünschen Dir einen guten Erfolg bei der Therapie und zwischendurch immer wieder mal eine schöne Wanderung in den Bergen der Umgebung.
Liebe Grüsse, Carlos und H.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lieber Konrad,
> wollte Dich natürlich nicht in Verlegenheit bringen mit dieser, zugegeben etwas ausgefallenen Bergblume 
> Ein Anf. der 80ger Jahre erschienenes umfangreiches Buch "Faszinierende Welt der Alpenblumen"  (über 300 Seiten in DIN A4) von  Edeltraud und Othmar Danesch brachte mich weiter und es ist da unter diesem Namen Eberwurz-Kreuzkraut gelistet mit Bild und Text.


Oh nein, lieber Carlos!
Nicht in Verlegenheit hast Du mich gebracht, sondern meinen Ehrgeiz hast Du geweckt,
diese schöne Blume zu bestimmen. Ich weiss übrigens nicht, ob wir das 'Bärenkraut'
(siehe ganz unten) am Munt Buffalora gesehen haben. Tausende Arten gelber und oranger
Korbblütler stehen in den Alpen rum und haben bisher meine Neugier wenig geweckt.
Das ist nun anders.

Hier das Bild aus Carlos' Buch:

Und meine Meinung dazu: Die Daneschs irren!

'Eberwurz' ist eine eigenständige Gattung der Korbblütler.
Da wird nicht eine einzelne Art aus einer anderen Gattung gleich benannt.
Aber unter '_senecio abrontanifolius'_ findet man in mehreren Quellen
den Begriff 'EBER-':

- Eberreisblättriges Greiskraut
- Eberrauten-Greiskraut 



> *Eberreisblättriges Greiskraut*
> Séneçon à feuilles d'aurone, Senecione abrotanino
> 
> *Angaben aus der Flora Helvetica*
> 
> *Artbeschreibung*
> 1040 cm hoch, aufsteigend, unten holzig, kahl oder locker behaart, nur oben verzweigt. *Blätter 12fach fiederschnittig, mit 12 mm breiten, linealen Zipfeln*, untere kurz gestielt, obere sitzend. Blütenköpfe 28, Durchmesser 2,54 cm, in einer lockeren, doldigen Rispe, *Zungen- und Röhrenblüten gelborange bis rotorange*. Früchte 34 mm lang, kahl, mit 68 mm langem, gelblichem Pappus.
> *Blütezeit*
> 79
> ...


Auch 'Stabwurzblättriges Kreuzkraut' wurde es genannt, 
1810 von Johann Gottfried Ebel in der 
'Anleitung, auf die nützlichste und genussvollste Art die Schweitz zu bereisen'.



> _Senecio abrotanifolius (_ Stabwurzblättriges Kreuzkraut) sehr selten;
> wächst nur im Valtelin, bey Lugano und auf dem Mont Rosa.


Nun, der Munt Buffalora grenzt an das heute italienische Valtellina.
Bei Lugano werd ich Nachschau halten, auf dem Monte Rosa nicht,
da liegen ganzjährig Schnee und Eis.

Dieses hübsche Blatt von 1897 ist für £ 6.99 zu haben:
 
_Senecio abrotanifolius L_ - Stabwurzblättriges Kreuzkraut

Wikipedia weiss:



> Die Pflanzengattung *Greiskräuter* (_Senecio_), auch *Kreuzkraut* genannt, zählt zur Familie der Korbblütler (Asteraceae) und umfasst weit über _tausend_ Arten.
> 
> Das *Eberrauten-Greiskraut* (_Senecio abrotanifolius_) ist eine Pflanzenart aus der Gattung Greiskräuter (_Senecio_) und gehört zur Familie der Korbblütler (Asteraceae). Es wird auch als *Eberreisblättriges Greiskraut* oder *Bärenkraut* bezeichnet.


Ob 'Greis-' oder 'Kreuz': Dös is a 'Kreiz' ...

Belassen wir es also kurz bei 'Eber...-Kreuzkraut'.
Nicht ganz richtig, aber auch nicht ganz falsch ...

Oder 'Bärenkraut'? 'Bärnkraut'?
Ja sicher, am Munt Buffalora wurden neulich wieder Bären gesehen ...
Oder eben doch ganz einfach _DYC - 'Dammned yellow Composites'_?
Oder, durchgängig gültig für alle Regionen nach Linné:
_Senecio abrotanifolius L_ - Da sind alle einverstanden!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Nachtrag:

Sowohl 'Eberraute-', 'Eberreis-', 'Stabwurz-' als auch '_abrotanifolius'_ verweisen 
auf die Blattform von _Artemisia abrotanum,_ im Tirol auch 'Abraut' genannt_._
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eberraute
Der 'Eber' erweist sich als Umform der Silbe 'Abr'.

Und kreuzförmig ist an der Blume nix,
Das 'Kreuz' kommt von 'Greis', weil die fruchttragende Blume
weisshaarig aussieht, wie ein Greis.

Deitsches Sprak, schweres Sprak ...  :L&auml;cheln: 

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Carlos

1810 schrieb Johann Gottfried Ebel, in seiner 
'Anleitung, auf die nützlichste und genussvollste Art die Schweitz zu bereisen'.
man finde besagte Blume nicht nur im Veltlin, sondern auch "bey Lugano".

Bey Lugano würde ich Nachschau halten, hatte ich versprochen
und dies nun zusammen mit Doris getan. 

Und siehe: am Südhang der Cima delle Cigogne fanden wir ein 
einzelnes verblühendes Exemplar des _Senecio abrotanifolius L_:
 klick für grösseres Bild

Das Bild ist nicht missraten, sondern auf die Blätter fokussiert, 
anhand derer ich sicher bin, nun diese schöne Blume doch noch 
gefunden und bestimmt zu haben. Jetzt kann der Herbst kommen.

Und Ja, am Munt Buffalora hatten wir sie wohl auch gesehen,
in deutlich grösserer Anzahl und in voller Blüte, aber nicht gekannt.
Danke, Carlos,  für den Hinweis!

Befragt, wie es denn nun heisse, meinte das Blümchen
 mit letzter Kraft vor dem gänzlichen Verblühen, 
es spräche nur Italienisch und wisse seinen dt. Namen nicht ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS: _
Heute_ hätten wir uns auf dem Säntis treffen sollen. 
Die Fernsicht in den Bergen ist in diesen Tagen atemberaubend. 
Von der Cima da Cugn sahen wir von den Bergen des 
Südtirols im Osten bis hin zum 228km fernen Mont Viso 
an den Quellen des Po an der Grenze zu Frankreich.
Morgen geht es wieder in die Berge des Alpsteins.

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Konrad,
ich wünsche Euche schöne Tage in den Bergen und beglücke uns weiterhin mit deinen schönen Bildern.

Beste Grüße aus der Hersbrucker Schweiz
Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

Ja gerne, lieber Manfred.

Frische Blümchen hab ich derzeit keine, daher die zentrale Partie 
der oben erwähnten Aussicht von der Cima da Cugn auf der
schweizerisch-italienischen Grenze:

Im Hintergrund die Walliser 4'000er, der "Hügel" ganz links ist der
Monte Rosa, von seiner Italienischen Seite, das ist rückseitig der höchste
Berg der Schweiz, die Dufour-Spitze. Das ist wie mit den Namen der Blümchen.
Im Valle Morobbia unten röhren derzeit die Hirsche, wohl auf italienisch, 
hörbar bis auf den Gipfel. Leider hab ich keine Tonaufnahme.

Und deutlich sichtbar ist die kalte Dreckluft, die sich in den Tälern
und über der Poebene ansammelt. Das ist das Zeug, das Millionen
Menschen atmen müssen, inkl. krebserregendem Dieselruss.
Da drin einzutauchen raubt mir jede Kraft, lässt Füsse, Hände
und Gesicht anschwellen, stört Verdauung, Konzentration und
Gedächtnis und nach zwei oder drei Tagen gibt es eine wüste
Bronchitis dazu, mal ganz abgesehen von der Reaktionen auf
der Haut ...
Als MCS-Betroffener zeige ich eben kurzfristig an, was die
Bevölkerung dort unter millionenfach und dauerhaft erleiden
muss.

Durch diese Luftbrühe noch knapp sichtbar der Verbano oder
Lago Maggiore. Dort kommt die Sonne nur noch blass an.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Konrad,
alle Achtung für diese Recherchen welche sogar bis zu über 200 Jahre alten Schriften (sehr interessant) geführt hatten. Ich bin echt erstaunt was Du alles so drauf hast allein nur in Sachen Alpenblumen. Irgendwie bin ich fast ein wenig stolz, Dein Wissen und den in diesem Fall nötigen Spürsinn derart herausgefordert zu haben. Ja es freut mich besonders dass meine Begeisterung für diese Blume ja kein Allerweltsobjekt auserwählt hat. 
Es gäbe jetzt eigentlich noch sehr viel, auch zu anderen Themen zu schreiben aber ich muss mir da mal mehr Zeit nehmen und Dir direkt schreiben.
Einstweilen mal vielen Dank für alles zu dem Thema und den immer wieder tollen Bergblumen. Liebe Grüsse von Carlos und Ehefrau

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Konrad,
dem was Carlos schreibt ist nichts zuzufügen. Da wir Euch ja beide persönlich kennen und schätzen lernen durften, glaube ich das Du Carlos so richtig anspornts. Bei uns kommen die Bergerlebnise wieder in Erinnerung und es ist schön von Euch beiden schöne und gute Beiträge in Form vom geschriebenen und Bildern zu bekommen. Läßt das doch unsere Wehwechen...... etwas in den Hintergrund treten. Macht weiter so.

Liebe Grüße aus der Hersbruker Schweiz

Manfred und Renate

(Carlos das gilt auch für Dich und Deine Hilde)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Da wir Euch ja beide persönlich kennen und schätzen lernen durften, glaube ich das Du Carlos so richtig anspornts. Bei uns kommen die Bergerlebnise wieder in Erinnerung und es ist schön von Euch beiden schöne und gute Beiträge in Form vom geschriebenen und Bildern zu bekommen. Läßt das doch unsere Wehwechen...... etwas in den Hintergrund treten. Macht weiter so.


Nein, lieber Manfred, es ist umgekehrt:
Es war Carlos, der mich zum Säntistreff anregte, 
und er spornte mich auch an zu dieser Blümchenodysee,
und mit mit seiner Fitness in hohem Alter ist er grad
nochmals Ansporn für mich.

Ich denke, der Säntistreff hat unser "Wehwehchen" in den Hintergrund
treten lassen, und ich freue mich schon auf eine Neuauflage. Diesmal
nicht auf dem Säntis, denn mir war nicht bewusst, dass nicht nur der
Aufstieg ein Hindernis sei, sondern auch die recht dünne Luft dort
oben einige von uns gesundheitlich anschlagen würde.

Liebe Grüsse an alle Säntisteilnehmerinnen und Partner
und auch an Alle, die gerne teilgenommen hätten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Ja Konrad,

das Carlos und seine Hilde, von uns  Bewunderung erfahren für Ihre Fitness wissen beide bereits. Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Für die schönen Bilder zeichnest aber schon Du Verwantwortlich. Fürs nächste Mal soll Carlos eine leichtere Tour nicht so hoch hinaus planen. Dann können auch andere mit größeren oder kleineren
Wehwehchen mitlaufen.

Grüße
Manfred

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Manfred und Konrad, 
danke für die lieben und netten Worte und es stimmt auch dass ich die Anregung für eine gemeinsame Säntisbesteigung gab, aber die Idee daraus einen Säntistreff mit Partnerinnen zu planen das war dieser wirklich gute Plan von Konrad. Auch die ganzen Details hast Du, lieber Konrad ausgetüftelt und der Gipfel war auch für die Nichtaplinisten per Bahn erreichbar. Aber wir können es beim nächsten mal durchaus noch mal verbessern bezüglich einer leichteren Tour. Wir werden diesen Gedanken mal weiter im Auge behalten.
Morgen früh starten wir eine 5-tägige Radtur vom Caldonazzosee im Trentino entlang dem Brentafluss über Bassano del Grappa - Padua - nach Chioggia an der Adria mit Busbegleitung und Gepäcktransport, als relativ komfortabel.
Melde mich dann nächste Woche wieder, bis dahin liebe Grüsse Carlos und Hilde

----------


## Hvielemi

> 5-tägige Radtur vom Caldonazzosee im Trentino entlang dem Brentafluss über Bassano del Grappa - Padua - nach Chioggia an der Adria mit Busbegleitung und Gepäcktransport, also relativ komfortabel.


Ahh, welch schöne Ziele, welch entspannte Tour!
Wetterglück und wenig Strassenverkehr wünscht Euch

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Dieses Bild möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.
Es wurde zwar nicht vom Säntisgipfel geschossen, sondern von der
Höchnideri, östlich des Gipfels. Im Vordergrund das
Öhrli (ja, richtig, das Ohrläppchen des Säntis), im Hintergrund Gais,
wo ich nun seit bald vier Jahren wohne, von der Kirchturmspitze 
etwa zwölf Häuser nach Osten (rechts). Der Waldstreifen zeigt an, 
wo der Bach hinter meinem Haus durchfliesst. 
Schaut man genau hin, sieht man mich _nicht_ vom Balkon winken, 
 weil ich bei solchem Wetter auch in den Bergen bin ...


Bild: 'lefpoenk' vom 19.10.2014 http://www.hikr.org/gallery/photo1609872.html#1

Der Klotz ganz rechts oben im Bild ist die Reha-Klinik Gais, 
die aber keine RPE-Reha macht.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Konrad,
da hast Du ja wieder mal ein ganz tolles Bild eingestellt und man sieht sehr gut in welch schöner Gegend jetzt Deine Heimat liegt. Offensichtlich ist die Lage auch relativ ruhig und mit schönn Ausblicken umgeben. Da kriege ich sofort wieder große Lust auf tolle Wanderungen, naja im Moment liegt da inzwischen teilweise schon Schnee und man muss jetzt etwas leiser treten.
Hoffe aber mal sehr dass wir im nächsten Jahr mal wieder gemeinsam was unternehmen können, auch in den Bergen und vielleicht noch im "Hohen Norden" mit den Skippern und Nordlichtern.
Bin zuversichtlich dass es wieder einen "Forentreff" geben könnte und wünsche Dir einen weiterhin guten Therapieverlauf und auch allen anderen SÄNTIS-BETEILIGTEN gute Gesundheit.
Herzliche Grüße von Carlos und H.

----------


## Hartmut S

Der olle Seemann gestaltet euch im Hohen Norden einen Hügel, den Ihr besteigen könnt.
Mal sehen, was ich hier an Steinen, Gras und Sand bis zum Sommer zusammen bekomme.

Lieben Gruß an H.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Meinst Du den VENUS-Hügel?

Gruss

----------


## Harald_1933

*Forentreff in und um Fahrdorf an der Schlei im August/September 2015
*
Dieser Thread wurde von Konrad eröffnet, und ihm zu Ehren möchte ich auch meinen Vorschlag zum diesjährigen Treffen in diesen Thread einbringen. *Hier* hatte Manfred den Bezwingern des Säntis und den auch oben angekommenen Forumsfreunden Grüße und Wünsche übermittelt. Es wurde danach aus einigen Beiträgen deutlich, dann man sich irgendwo wiedersehen möchte.

In einer der letzten Nächte erinnerte ich mich daran, dass Ralf Rainer Damm schon an seinem früheren Wohnort seinem Hobby, nämlich ein Schifferklavier zu spielen, nachging. - *hier* - inzwischen ein wenig verwaist, war das einmal.

In Süderbrarup, seinem Altersruhesitz, wie Ralf es sieht, ist er nun mit den Shanty Sängern von Fahrdorf immer noch gern mit seinem Musikinstrument dabei: 
http://www.shanty-saenger-fahrdorf-online.de/

Nach einem klärenden Kontakt mit Ralf hatte er kurzfristig *diese* Jubiläumsveranstaltung vorgeschlagen. Da ich selbst erst Ende des Monats von einer Reise zurückkehre, scheidet das aus. Die Säntis-Gruppe ist von mir durch mehrere E-Mails über weitere Details informiert worden.

Es gibt in Fahrdorf einige Hotels. Mitten im Dorf das Hotel an der Schlei. Schräg gegenüber ist das Restaurant Altes Fährhaus und ein paar Kilometer von Fahrdorf auf der B 76 in Richtung Schleswig ist "Odins Biergarten", wo man sehr gut essen kann, auch Schleswig-Holsteinische Spezialitäten. Von Odins Biergarten gerade über die Straße kommt man zum Wikingermuseum Haithabu, und von dort ebenfalls zu Fuß zu den nachgebauten Wikingerhäusern. Beides ist ein Muss, wenn wir schon mal in der Gegend sind.

Ein schöner und stimmungsvoller Event, an dem die Shanty Sänger von Fahrdorf jetzt schon zweimal hintereinander teilgenommen haben, und der eine Alternative sein könnte, wäre am letzten Freitag im August ein nächtlicher Schiffskorso im Schleswiger Stadthafen. Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit (ab 21.00 Uhr) fahren alle Boote der Segelvereine der inneren Schlei, über die Toppen mit Lichtern geschmückt, an der Promenade vorbei, und die Shantysänger würden zuvor ihre Lieder singen. Das wäre doch auch mal was für Quiddjes, und es würde uns nichts kosten.

Hüllen wir uns zunächst noch mal in Geduld. Warten wir ab, was sich ergibt. Natürlich sind nun auch weitere Forumsbenutzer herzlich willkommen, denn einen Abend mit passenden Liedern bei frischer Seeluft und entsprechender Stimmung zu genießen, ist sicher nicht so anstrengend wie eine Säntis-Erklimmung, aber sicher ebenso gut für die Gesundheit.

*"Mache die Dinge so einfach wie möglich, aber nicht einfacher"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald, lieber Ralf

Da bin ich/ sind wir doch gerne dabei.
Sobald ein Datum festgemacht werden kann,
sollte das in ein neues Thema übertragen werden.
Das Hafenfest vom letzten Augustwochende wär doch
ein schöner Anlass. Soll ich ein Alphorn mitbringen?

Let the good times roll
Konrad

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Wie schon Harald per Email mitgeteilt, bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei. Datum und Location spielt für mich keinen Tango.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Carlos

2 Jahre danach
inzwischen ist viel Zeit vergangen und ich erinnere mich in sehr positiver Weise an diese Tage auf dem Säntis.
Gestern schon habe ich dem Wunsch freien Lauf gelassen, meine Gedanken zum damaligem Forums-Treffen hier zu formulieren.
Leider hat mich die Begeisterung dazu gebracht eine längere Geschichte daraus zu machen und habe dann viel zu lange gebraucht hierfür. Als ich dann den Text auf den Weg bringen wollte, war die Zeit abgelaufen und mein ganzer Text war futsch und gelöscht. Eigentlich hätte ich das wissen müssen, ist mir auch früher schon mal passiert.
Ich starte also einen neuen Versuch mit einer Kurzfassung.
Es begann am 20. Juli 2014 frühmorgens  um 4 Uhr als wir, meine Frau und ich in München starteten. Um 9 Uhr waren wir an der Takstation der Säntisbahn und außer uns war noch niemand da.
Wir wollten diesen langen, steilen Anstieg frühzeitig antreten und machten uns auf den Weg. Es war eine wunderschöne Anstiegsrunde durch steiles Felsgelände und dazwischen auf grünen Bändern herrliche Alpenblumen und wechselnde Ausblicke auf die umliegenden Berge. Nach knapp 4 Stunden erreichten wir den Gipfel und waren überrascht wie gut wir diese 1250 Höhenmeter geschafft hatten.
Konrad und Andreas folgten mit etwa 2 Stunden Abstand, Die übrigen Teilnehmer waren inzwischen mit der Seilbahn hoch gekommen.
Gemeinsam trafen wir uns dann alle in der Gipfelhütte zu einer netten, fröhlichen Gesprächsrunde und die Zeit verging wie im Flug.
Leider mußten uns Andreas und Elisabeth am Abend verlassen und mit der Seilbahn ins Tal fahren.
Wir übrigen Teilnehmer saßen beim gemeinsamen Abendessen und noch viele Stunden mit Gesprächen zusammen.
Iin der Nacht gab es dann heftige Gewitter mit Blitz und Donnerschlägen im nahen Gipfelbereich un am nächsten Morgen hatten wir schlechtes Wetter.

----------


## Carlos

Fortsetzung 
Nach dem Frühstück mußten wir unseren Plan aufgeben, mit Konrad einen gemeinsamen Abstieg zu unternehmen. Noch heute bedauere ich, dass damals nichts daraus wurde. Wir hätten das wirklich gerne gemacht weil wir ganz schnell einen Draht zueinander gefunden hatten und gemeinsame Interessen bei den Schönheiten der Alpen und deren Blumenpracht feststellten.
So fuhren wir alle gemeinsam mit der Gondel zu Tale, setzten uns noch für ein kleines 2. Frühstück zusammen. Schließlich trennten sich unsere Wege und jeder fuhr zurück. Wir blieben in der Nähe und machten noch eine Woche Urlaub im Kleinwalsertal bei Oberstdorf. 
Hinterher versuchten wir, mit Konrad und Doris eine gemeinsame Bergwanderung im Engadin zu arrangieren daraus aber nichts wurde. Es ging ihm ja gesundheitlich schlechter und ich taute mich einfach nicht, ihm mit solchen Vorschlägen zu kommen. Inzwischen bin ich echt in Sorge weil von ihm seit Wochen kein Beitrag mehr erschienen ist. Wir, meine Frau und ich wünschen ihm das Beste und hoffen, bald wieder von ihm zu hören.
Das waren jetzt meine Rückblicke auf den Säntis und die netten, sympathischen Teilnehmer welche ich hiermit nochmal besonders grüßen müchte, Euer Carlos

----------


## Georg_

Es scheint ihm aber besser bzw. gut zu gehen:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0964#post90964

Dieser Beitrag hörte sich doch erfreulich optimistisch an. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich ihm auch das Beste.

Georg

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Carlos,

meine aufrichtige Bewunderung, dass Du weiterhin so aktiv nicht nur am Forumsgeschehen teilnimmst, sondern auch in Erinnerungen schwelgst. Ich finde es auch gut, dass Du Dir Sorge um Konrads Wohlbefinden machst, der einem immensen Druck wegen anstehender weiterer Therapien ausgesetzt ist. Auch ich wünsche ihm weiterhin den Erfolg, das Krebsgeschehen in Schach halten zu können.

Für Dich als begeisterten Erklimmer der leider in Schleswig-Holstein fehlenden Höhenzüge zur Erinnerung 2 Fotos vom Shanty-Treff.





Immerhin bist Du dafür von München aus eine Strecke von rund 1000 Kilometern hin und dann wieder zurück gefahren und hast noch genug Energiereserven mitgebracht, um die Deinem /Eurem Auto aufgebürdeten Fahrräder rund um Fahrdorf in Bewegung setzen zu können.

Vielleicht führt Dich und Hilde der Weg, ähnlich Manfred und Renate, einmal in die schöne Pfalz.

Herzliche Grüße auch von Peggy.

Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Endlich wieder mal ein Lebenszeichen von Karl und Hilde, sowie schöne Bilder von Harald. Auch wir denken gerne an den Säntis und Fahrdorf zurück.
Waren sehr schöne Erlebnisse.

Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

> Waren sehr schöne Erlebnisse.


Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich euch auf den Säntis gelockt, auf dem ich
seither zwar einige Male wieder war, leider aber nie mehr zu Fuss.
Bis heute hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen den Kopfschmerzen,
die von der dort oben zu dünnen Luft verursacht worden waren.
Dass der Treff dennoch auch gute Erinnerungen ausgelöst hat, freut mich.
In Fahrdorf, ein Jahr später und nahe Meereshöhe gab es _solche_ 
atmosphärischen Probleme wohl nicht.

Dann wäre es jetzt an der Zeit, sich mal in mittleren Höhen wieder zu treffen,
was auch die Anreisewege quer und längs der Republik verringern würde.


Liebe Renate und Manfred!
Ihr wisst ganz sicher eine gute Adresse 
für eine erschwingliche Unterkunft in eurer schönen Heimat,
ein Restaurant im Grünen und dazu
ein paar Wander- und Spaziervorschläge,
bei denen einem nicht gleich die Luft ausgeht.

Es würde wohl nicht nur mich freuen, 
Euch _Alle_ und weitere Forenmitglieder wieder mal zu sehen.


Es braucht ja nur ein Wann und ein Wo.
Alles Andere läuft von selbst.

Musikalische Darbietungen aus der Region wären dann ein Extra,
das wohl recht aufwändig zu organisieren ist.
Aber vielleicht spielt jemand die Guitarre, Sax, Trompete oder Harmonika
oder hat, horribile dictu, ein Karaoke-Gerät oder so ein Programm
auf dem Tablet/Laptop.
Ein Notenblatt mit einigen bekannten Liedern, und schon steht
der PCa-Chor. Zwar nicht singen, aber Mitbrummeln kann jeder!


Auf baldiges Wiedersehen, z.B. im September?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

ja, die Erinnerungen an das Treffen haben für uns einen kleinen Beigeschmack, wegen unserer starken Kopf- und Clusterkopfschmerzen.
Dennoch überwiegte das gemütliche Beisammensein dem Schmerz.
Wir werden das nächste mal im Dorf übernachten, zumal wir nun unsere Unterkunft dabei haben.

Ich möchte in diesen Zusammenhang auch gerne an unser schönes Treffen an der Schlei erinnern, zumal wir es mit einem Camping-Wochenende verbinden konnten.
Du, lieber Konrad, konntest nicht dabei sein.
Vielleicht sollten wir das später auch noch einmal wiederholen.

Leider ist es so, dass wir in diesem Sommer nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.
Ich arbeite auf dem Schiff und auf einem Reisebus.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Brigitte ist seit April von Ihrer Arbeit freigestellt, sodass wir bereits ab Mitte September auf unserem Boot in Spanien sein werden.
Vorher habe ich nun im August auch noch einige Arzttermine, wegen meines PSA-Anstieges.
Ein PET ist in Planung. Der Abschluss sollte noch bis Mitte September erfolgen.
Natürlich sind Tagesgäste, nach eMail- Absprache weiterhin bei uns herzlich willkommen.
Eine Übernachtung wäre auch machbar.

Gruss
hartmut

----------

